# Dumb questions



## aurora (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all

Apologies for these dumb questions but any help would be apreciated.

Myself, my fiancee and our 2 kids (3 years & 1 year) are thinking of leaving the UK and moving to Spain.

1. We run an internet business so can work from anywhere in the world really with an internet connection. Has Spain got better with broadband/phone access now (costal areas)?
What is the average broadband speed compared to the UK.

2. Can we register our business in Spain and pay tax/VAT in Spain rather than the UK? Are bank accounts easy enough to set up? We are currently a Limited company in the UK.

3. How are schools for our kids - are they Spanish speaking only?

4. We have around 15 computers and 30 external hard drives - is getting these over to Spain easy enough? IE: On a removal truck with our household items?

Thanks!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

aurora said:


> Hi all
> 
> Apologies for these dumb questions but any help would be apreciated.
> 
> ...


Three things:

1) Welcome:yo:

2) No such thing as dumb questions on here, if you want to know then ask away and if we can help then we will.

3)Regarding shcools, kids & computers ........ I have no idea but I'm sure someone will be along shortly that can give you some good advice.

Best of luck with whatever you decide

Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

aurora said:


> Hi all
> 
> Apologies for these dumb questions but any help would be apreciated.
> 
> ...


Hiya, right, the questions. I dont know the full answers to all, but I'll have a go:

1. In my opinion, in the ocastal towns and most inland towns, broadband is as good as the UK, however an expert may tell you its slightly slower in Spain than the UK, but I nbelieve it runs here at around 3mb (dunno if that means owt to you LOL)

2. You wpould havce to tax and register your business in Spain if you are here and doing it for more than 183 days a year

3. Schools tend to come in either Spanish state schools where they are spanish speaking and spanish curriculum, most younger kids settle in quickly, pick up the language and flourish. There are also the international schools which you pay for and they are english curriculum and engish spoken

4. I would imagine that any removal company would be able to carry your computers over, provided they're packed correctly and they know what theyre carrying

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

aurora said:


> Hi all
> 
> Apologies for these dumb questions but any help would be apreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi Aurora and welcome!! 



Your questions : 

1) Internet connections (had to check with my OH on this one!!): Speed of broadband is dictated by technological availability and commercial interests, which is available both here and in the UK. So, if you live in an area of large population close to a digital distribution switch, you'll get 20mg ADSL at brilliant prices. If you live in less populated areas, you could go as low as 1mb ADSL for just under 30 euros a month, including national land line calls. If you live out in the sticks, you may be lucky and get ADSL rural cover as the Spanish government have an incentive of providing this, but that is 512kb and about 45 euros per month which is ridiculously expensive in today's market, but one has little choice when 100 people and two dogs are complaining about it. Other than that, in the extreme cases, you will be left with the usual remote options, such as standard V90 modem, satellite ADSL and other slow and/or expensive options. So, if you get a chance, take a look at where you want to be in Spain, find someone's number locally (a bar perhaps), go to the Telefonica website and see what ADSL coverage is for that number. Do bear in mind that even 2 or 3 kms distance from that bar away from the telephony switch, could mean the bar has 3mb ADSL and you may only get 1mb ADSL.

2) The answer is yes for the Spanish and/or a Spanish Gestoria doing it for you, however, you really must do this properly through a Gestoria. There are issues for both the business and for setting up an account and you don't want any surprises when you realise the impact of being resident here, but providing a service outside of Spanish borders. Implications of monthly international business returns, quarterly VAT and a whole load of other scenarios dependant upon your business model and client base. The only thing I can add is that there are many banks here which have UK connections and although they consider themselves as separate entities (I know this personally from dealing with Lloyds UK and Lloyds Spain), you might get assistance from either the UK entities or the likes of banks like BBVA or Santander who have a presence in the UK also and might be able to assist with a Spanish account with them, for example - certainly assist you with the official line regarding a business account in Spain.

3) The schools - you have a choice. Spanish state schools, private schools, private international schools (following the English curriculum). As your children are so young, I would strongly suggest they enter into a Spanish state school (of course, depending on where you end up). But at that age, please be reassured that they would have no problem whatsoever in integrating and learning the language extremely quickly. Check out other threads on this forum regarding information on education. Do bear in mind that some areas of Spain have their own language as well as Castellano (Spanish). This would still not be a problem for your children at their age. 

4) Moving computers and hard drives with household goods. This question needs a lot more information, as I'm sure you realise if you think about it. So, sling it in the back of the boot (military grade ruggerdised portables) or organise air bed transporters for your super computers and their hard drives.:juggle: 

If normal desk tops and HDDs, bubble wrap and a treat with care sticker should do with a good removal company, but I would seriously consider making sure all your systems and data are fully backed up in an easily restorable fashion. 

Tallulah.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome and as has been said, "The only dumb question is the one that you do NOT ask".

Like Xtreme we work with IT/telecom and we are both just about to move to "an area of large population close to a digital distribution switch" and "get 20mg ADSL at brilliant prices."
I think it will be Scandinavia or the Benelux countries!!No idea where it will be in Spain. Over here T1 is a bleach used to clean the drains! Joking apart, if you need serious speeds then you are going to have to be very careful where you live and probably go to a cable provider like Ono. Do NOT believe what people like Jazztel tell you about their speeds - if they are running off Telefónica and they say you can get 8MB max then Jazztel just CANNOT offer 20! (Despite the large print in their ads) 

Telefónica is a national disgrace and a friend who is on Lofoten 1600 kms from the North Pole can get 12 MB whilst living in a town of 105,000 people I dream of 3 ..... but pay for 8! BUT I should be grateful as friends 2 kms down the road have been waiting 5 years even to get a landline. Of course, you could try Orange (France Telecom) who currently only offer 3MB as a MAX in Fuengirola. Yes, there are workarounds but you will pay for them!! 

You'll have no problems transporting them if packed carefully but just don't hope too much of IT guys over here! 


Taliban and Jojo have answered the other points for you. 

Good luck in your investigations.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> if you need serious speeds then you are going to have to be very careful where you live and probably go to a cable provider like Ono.


I'm on "ono" and its crap!! It breaks down everytime it rains!! I lost a good deal on Ebay cos of it!!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Welcome and as has been said, "The only dumb question is the one that you do NOT ask".
> 
> Like Xtreme we work with IT/telecom and we are both just about to move to "an area of large population close to a digital distribution switch" and "get 20mg ADSL at brilliant prices."
> I think it will be Scandinavia or the Benelux countries!!No idea where it will be in Spain. Over here T1 is a bleach used to clean the drains! Joking apart, if you need serious speeds then you are going to have to be very careful where you live and probably go to a cable provider like Ono. Do NOT believe what people like Jazztel tell you about their speeds - if they are running off Telefónica and they say you can get 8MB max then Jazztel just CANNOT offer 20! (Despite the large print in their ads)
> ...


Steve! Madrid is much further from the North Pole and they get far better than 12mb. There's a few more than 105,000 however! - What exactly is your point other than populations of over 100,000 tend to grab the attention of the telecos? 

And what do you mean by "dont hope too much of IT guys over here"?? Does that include ComputaCenter's European HelpDesk in Barcelona?!?! Does that include the likes of the multi-nationals represented in Spain, such as Oracle and the like, or are we talking about Juan Kerr who works for Adecco wherever manpower is required??!?!!


----------



## aurora (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow! thanks so much for the detailed and fast replies 

As fast broadband is a major issue for us, can you suggest any areas that definately have 10-20mb speeds?

Whilst location is nice, its pointless moving somewhere which has crappy speeds meaning we can't work.

Ideally the east coast would be nice and IT guys are not an issue.
On a side note, will there be any issues of running all of our gear (UK plugs) in Spain? 

In the UK while you can get *upto* 20meg download speeds, i get 1mb upload speeds. How does Spain compare with upload speeds as i know different countries vary a lot in terms of upload/download speeds.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Madrid - sure but at offices we are in in both Valencia and Barcelona we have been told that we should be grateful for 12MB ....unless we pay a fortune. The BIGGEST gripe of many I have with Telefónica is that their service is regionalised and there is no uniformity of service across the country. The three areas I know best Barcelona, Alicante and Málaga have hugely different levels of service. 

No, I am not impressed with the average guy who works for a PyME or even supplies the PyMEs in Spain. Their techncial knowledge is NORMALLY hugely inferior to their North European counterparts. Don't even start me on a Friday evening about the thankless task of buying a Mac in Spain and the futility of asking any than a teeny percentage of the técnicos 
Of course, they have quality IT personell but if I talk numbers and averages I'd defend the North Europeans I work/have worked with. Some of the TOP guys at Prosegur are TOP TOP division. More to the point I'm talking about the relative paucity of broadband subscribers, Spain's non-appearance in social media and it's late arrival in e-commerce. 

Jojo, are you on Ono cable? I thought you had some sort of wireless/mesh system. Not that I am a fan of Ono cable but I know in cities like Elche/ALicante/Murcia that they genuinely are delivering higher speeds at lower prices. I'm amazed if Ono have cabled el **** del campo. Interesting!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

aurora said:


> Wow! thanks so much for the detailed and fast replies
> 
> As fast broadband is a major issue for us, can you suggest any areas that definately have 10-20mb speeds?
> 
> ...


AAAAGGGHH, you said "dumb questions" and you're going way over my dumb blond head!!!. So I'll let the experts discuss it all!!!! Welcome to the forum by the way and good luck with your decisions and choices

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

On the coasts u could try in of the areas which host exchanges with the huge technology parks - Barceloneta, Málaga City etc

On Monday I can ask the guys at Orange and Vodafone for up to date coverage maps. It will be interesting to see the latest roll-out. It must be 12 months since I checked and I'd like to hope that there are more 8MB+ areas coloured in. 

In the meantime anybody can test their actual speeds at Test de velocidad : Mide la velocidad de bajada y subida de tu conexin : Test ADSL , cable

Some comparisons at Comparativa ADSL y ofertas ADSL de proveedores : ADSL Zone : Portal y Foro sobre ADSL VDSL2 FTTH Imagenio


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Madrid - sure but at offices we are in in both Valencia and Barcelona we have been told that we should be grateful for 12MB ....unless we pay a fortune. The BIGGEST gripe of many I have with Telefónica is that their service is regionalised and there is no uniformity of service across the country. The three areas I know best Barcelona, Alicante and Málaga have hugely different levels of service.
> 
> No, I am not impressed with the average guy who works for a PyME or even supplies the PyMEs in Spain. Their techncial knowledge is NORMALLY hugely inferior to their North European counterparts. Don't even start me on a Friday evening about the thankless task of buying a Mac in Spain and the futility of asking any than a teeny percentage of the técnicos
> Of course, they have quality IT personell but if I talk numbers and averages I'd defend the North Europeans I work/have worked with. Some of the TOP guys at Prosegur are TOP TOP division. More to the point I'm talking about the relative paucity of broadband subscribers, Spain's non-appearance in social media and it's late arrival in e-commerce.
> ...


Steve,

This is a subject which quite clearly will vary greatly depending upon individuals' experiences. However, one tiny point if I may, my OH was there, much to my annoyance - especially as I rarely saw him in those days of UK banking catch up, when Banco de Santander were pioneering internet home banking. So, regarding e-commerce, it's a large area, Spain's a big place and has very large players. As for PyMEs, I have no idea.

Tally.xx

Sorry to the OP...!:focus:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Santander are/were RIGHT at the forefront. Prosegur lost one of their top guys to them. They were paying TOP dollar for the right guys. I am sure the banks (or at least the HQs!) are blessed with speeds that us poor mortals can only dream about. 

The speed at my BdV in Rojales, Alicante is embarassing. I thought my domestic service was appaling but the bank's is truly dreadful - just depends on the exchange they are on, of course. Mind you when I first came to Spain we had RDSI. Anybody remember Telefónica's excuse for that?? It was like going back in time! Happy Days


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

Our house is up a mountain in a village in rural Andalucia and we can only have ADSL Rural here at colossal cost. We pay 29 euros a month for dial-up!

So do pick your location carefully!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Santander are/were RIGHT at the forefront. Prosegur lost one of their top guys to them. They were paying TOP dollar for the right guys. I am sure the banks (or at least the HQs!) are blessed with speeds that us poor mortals can only dream about.
> 
> The speed at my BdV in Rojales, Alicante is embarassing. I thought my domestic service was appaling but the bank's is truly dreadful - just depends on the exchange they are on, of course. Mind you when I first came to Spain we had RDSI. Anybody remember Telefónica's excuse for that?? It was like going back in time! Happy Days


What about internet by satelite dish? Is the communication good? Who are the suppliers?


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi there and welcome,
2 points......we live in catalunya and English is mandatory in all state schools.
I am on telefonica...did a speed test this morning and download was 11.45 mbps and upload was 0.14.
hope this helps in some small way


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Hi there and welcome,
> 2 points......we live in catalunya and English is mandatory in all state schools.
> I am on telefonica...did a speed test this morning and download was 11.45 mbps and upload was 0.14.
> hope this helps in some small way


I'm on telefonica too


speed test 


paying for 6mb I think


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

15.77

I'm too embarrassed to post mine


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Strav, I wondered whether it was x 10 but ........ 

As I was saying to Taliban last night - ABSOLUTE no uniformity/consistency........ 

A friend lives IN Torrevieja and 5 years later still can't even get a landline ...to complain about the speed of a dial-up! 

Telfónica - a (almost) national disgrace or Telefónica a regional disgrace!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> What about internet by satelite dish? Is the communication good? Who are the suppliers?


In rural areas of Granada it's Iberbanda......or nothing!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> In rural areas of Granada it's Iberbanda......or nothing!


Thank's for that. The prices seem OK when compared to Polish tariffs (TPSA is a monopolist!).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Strav, I wondered whether it was x 10 but ........
> 
> As I was saying to Taliban last night - ABSOLUTE no uniformity/consistency........
> 
> ...


Telefónica AKA Timofónica
Timar = to cheat, to rip off
Not my own words. Just quoting what I've heard!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with Steve, Telefonica are a national disgrace. When we first arrived it was 14 months before we got a landline, and the sub station was less than 100 metres away. On one of the many occasions I complained I was told that , if I persisted, my application would "go to the bottom of the pile".
Even Spaniards say they are an embarrassment.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Just goes to show though, different experiences
I use Telefonica. They put our line in and internet in just a few weeks, hardly ever had a problem with them other than whjen they took €138 out of my bank account by mistake. When I pointed it out to them they repaid it immediately.

My only complaint is that I cant get a faster connection as we are on Telefonica rural


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont even want to speak about them. They're just a distant memory now! Although without going into too much detail I think I had the last laugh due to their incompetance!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> Thank's for that. The prices seem OK when compared to Polish tariffs (TPSA is a monopolist!).


TPSA is no longer a monopoly! You have been away too long!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hombre said:


> I agree with Steve, Telefonica are a national disgrace. When we first arrived it was 14 months before we got a landline, and the sub station was less than 100 metres away. On one of the many occasions I complained I was told that , if I persisted, my application would "go to the bottom of the pile".
> Even Spaniards say they are an embarrassment.


I had to cable my last two homes myself!! 

When some scrotehead (technical term just about to get nuked) told me it could not be done, I reminded him in words of one syllable that I'd be doing it since he was in daipers. Did not improve Anglo-Spanish relations but I was connected within 24 hours .... took me 4 years to relay the tiles!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Telefónica AKA Timofónica
> Timar = to cheat, to rip off
> Not my own words. Just quoting what I've heard!


Titsofónica in Torrevieja ...usually without the accent!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Titsofónica in Torrevieja ...usually without the accent!


Hahaha. I like the Spanglish.


----------



## aurora (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks all once again.

We looked into moving a couple of years ago and did hear bad things about getting phone lines installed/Telefonica which put us off.

2 years later and the speed tests a couple of you have supplied show a decent enough download speed now but 0.24 upload is just unworkable for us 

Can you pay extra with any providers for a faster upload like you can here in the UK?

1mb upload would be ideal like we get now.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dumb question time!

I just did this speed test. This is really bad, isn't it??


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

Depends what you are paying for! If that is a 1MB connection then it's fine, if you are paying for 10MB then I would first try rebooting the router and if it is still bad then talk to your ISP


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Dumb question time!
> 
> I just did this speed test. This is really bad, isn't it??


er....

yes!!

mine feels pretty slow this evening but it's way faster than your!

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> er....
> 
> yes!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
I don't know what we have contracted, (as owdoggy would say SED), but I'm pretty sure it's not 1mg...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

1MB is quite common, especially if you have had it for a while. I assume also that you have a proper cable ADSL and aren't using a USB dongle type connection?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> 1MB is quite common, especially if you have had it for a while. I assume also that you have a proper cable ADSL and aren't using a USB dongle type connection?


Around here with Telefonica cables that's all I ever got ! That's why I gave up & went to wi-fi. There was hardly any difference between dial-up & adsl !


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

This is mine now, for a 2 Mb supply.
http://speedtest.ookla.com/result/1134852391.png
I only use this test as it's what my provider uses , & it's quicker than Speedtest.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

You've got us all doing it now

This is my result from my laptop via the router








we have a microwave thingy doody on the roof pointing at a mast up on the hill. We pay for 512kb.......soon to be upgraded to 1meg.

As far as the results go....... I haven't a clue what they mean other than I have to wait a bit for yootoob vids to load up but don't have a problem with online gaming on the PS3.



Doggy


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> You've got us all doing it now
> 
> This is my result from my laptop via the router
> 
> ...


You've got the same provider as me ?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> er....
> 
> yes!!
> 
> ...


Yours would be slow with a 'ping' that high !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Yours would be slow with a 'ping' that high !


now you're getting technical:confused2:


what does the 'ping' mean


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Around here with Telefonica cables that's all I ever got ! That's why I gave up & went to wi-fi. There was hardly any difference between dial-up & adsl !


Not quite sure what you mean by that - I have Telefonica by cable and wi-fi to serve the laptops from the router. 

Ah! Do you mean Wireless Broadband - like Iberbanda?

BTW this is my speed:



Server in Casablanca?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> now you're getting technical:confused2:
> 
> 
> what does the 'ping' mean


Glad you asked that one! I have always wondered about the 'ping' - sounds fun though, doesnt it?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hey kids!
Look at this!

Impressive eh??

Ok, the technician's coming out tomorrow. Still not sure, but think we might be supposed to get 13Mg...
OH isn't worried though. He says we pay 19€ a month for broadband and national calls, we can usually do what we want on internet and he's not going to argue. I hate speaking on the phone about computer things, so that's the end of that!

And yes, what on earth is ping, is there a pong, and if you think ping sounds funny what about dongle!!??


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hey kids!
> Look at this!
> 
> Impressive eh??
> ...




That made me smile


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> 1MB is quite common, especially if you have had it for a while. I assume also that you have a proper cable ADSL and aren't using a USB dongle type connection?


Well Jimenato, this made _*me*_ smile!!

A usb what???

It would be a miracle if I'd actually managed to buy one, let alone plug it in the right place and then actually _*use*_ it!!

PS I think I've seen one, but not actually touched one...


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Just in case anyone really wants to know 

A 'ping' is a network packet (called an ICMP) that you fire from one point on the network (your pc possibly) to another. It comes back because it has an echo function. 

So say there is a server (your isp for example), it will be identified by an ip address (e.g. 66.230.200.100). If you type in a DOS box (also called a command prompt) on your pc 'ping 66.230.200.100' your pc will send a packet to the server and wait for a reply measuring the time of the round trip (the time for the packet to be sent there and back). 

Now you would think that would be very useful and it can be. For example it is a good way to find out if a server exists and it can give you an idea of the transmission time between any two points but:

Network communication takes many forms and uses many types of packets.
Different types of packets can take different routes across the network to get from A to B.
A network conversation between A and B may consist of hundreds of packets. The speed of them all arriving will be impacted by transmission errors that will need resends.
However some packets can piggyback on another packet :flypig:
The journey between your pc and a server may take many hops (think of an autoroute plan, it says 'go to end of road' hop1, 'go 5 miles up A34' hop2, etc. Its just like that and there are many ways to do your journey.

God I've bored myself now. Where's the egg and bacon 

ps try typing tracert www.bbc.com into a dosbox. It will show you the hops to get there. Then try tracert www.hk.com (Hong Kong) the route might surprize you if you can guess the short names that give away the locations. The route from Edinburgh to Dubai for example often goes via the US.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well Jimenato, this made _*me*_ smile!!
> 
> A usb what???
> 
> ...


well I know what a dongle is, I've even touched one, plugged one in & used one


I still want to know what a ping is though



and how do I make it better?:confused2:




I know it's nothing to do with garters or bra straps:eyebrows:




edit - nigele posted the answer while I was getting more coffee...................................



edit 2 - I'm none the wiser - what the heck's a DOS box?

I need more coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The nature of ping.

Many people in the IT world will recognise ping as a network utility to test whether or not a device such as a router, server or switch is contactable. The way this works is the computer or device will generate an ICMP packet that is sent over the local network or internet. The ICMP packet will find its way across the network by having a source and destination IP address. When the device receives this information it then sends a reply saying “yes, I am here”. As I work for an ISP (Internet Service Provider) myself this is an essential tool to help do my job. Ping is used a lot in IT and network troubleshooting.
Ok, still don’t understand what ping is?

Right I guess some of you are not technical that is why you are on this site. The best analogy that I can think off for ping is; say you are at home and you want to get a newspaper from the shop, the shop is about 3 miles away, so you get in your car. It takes about 10 mins to get to the shops, 2 mins to buy the paper and another 10 mins to get back to your house. The total journey time is 22 minutes. The same concept applies ping. The packet is generated by your PC and sent into the internet cloud, and the destination (being another PC, server, switch or router) receives this ICMP packet processes it and sends it back with an ICMP response.

Obviously depending where you are sending a ICMP packet around the world will tell you how much delay you will get in your response times. If you pinging within your country and it has a good internet infrastructure response times should be quicker than if your pinging to a different country as the ICMP packet has to travel a greater distance. 

The above is taken from an internet forum.

What you want is a 'ping ' value as low as possible. As Nigele2 has explained it's the route & amount of junctions it travels through. The normal way of getting a faster 'ping' is to go for a faster connection but in your case with the 6Mb connection you've already got that. Therefore it's either the connection is being sent on a circuitous route due to maintenance or the route is over loaded with traffic , or there's a problem. 
Your test is only to Elda, same as mine , & you're far closer than me. Your ping should be in the 10's . If you are regularly getting a 'ping' that high then I'd get on to your internet provider.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Just another thought for anyone suffering the slow loading of web pages.

many web pages these days contain javascript code. With current releases of browsers Google Chrome processes this about three times faster than IE*. Mozilla is somewhere in the middle.

Of course over time browsers are updated and become faster or slower. But if you use IE you might at current times try Chrome. It is always useful in any case to have two different browsers loaded just in case an automatic update screws something up  

* I test computer systems for large public and private sector orgs. These figures are real for several applications delivered via web pages around the world. 

And with windows always check you have adequate memory. Be a shame to pester your ISP when the problem is in your box


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This whole thread is like a foreign language to me!! Just thought I'd mention........ 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The last contributions from Gus and Nigel are probably very interesting and informative, but personally I'll have to print it out and study it over lunch before I am sure of that!

Thank you so much for taking the time to explain to us "don't haves" of the forum.

Don't have an IT brain I mean.

Or perhaps I mean don't have a brain...

I could swear had one yesterday, now where did I put it????:eyebrows:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Just another thought for anyone suffering the slow loading of web pages.
> 
> many web pages these days contain javascript code. With current releases of browsers Google Chrome processes this about three times faster than IE*. Mozilla is somewhere in the middle.
> 
> ...


Definitely. Using internet explorer on my low-end laptop just doesn't work, it's so slow that you can type much faster than the screen can accept the text and it continually drops letters. Switching to Google Chrome fixed this and I far prefer it anyway. :clap2:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> well I know what a dongle is, I've even touched one, plugged one in & used one
> 
> 
> I still want to know what a ping is though
> ...



I bet you wish you hadnt asked now!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> I bet you wish you hadnt asked now!


true...........

a bit like when I say to dad - 'did you have a good night?'


and he goes into great detail about how much ............. he coughed up & how many times he got up to .............



after 6 weeks of TOO MUCH INFORMATION DAD!! I think he has got the message:clap2:









yeah I know ...... too much info:eyebrows:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Definitely. Using internet explorer on my low-end laptop just doesn't work, it's so slow that you can type much faster than the screen can accept the text and it continually drops letters. Switching to Google Chrome fixed this and I far prefer it anyway. :clap2:


I was using (and loving) Chrome but it didn't like this site for some reason! I kept having to reload the page. So since I spend far too much time on the Forum I have gone back to firefox.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you have a wireless router - if your computer is getting on in years, the built-in network card might be slowing things down. You can sometimes improve the speed by getting a faster adapter. This is a USB gadget that picks up the signal from the router. Mine blew out in a power cut the other day and the new one I have now is much faster.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hey kids!
> Look at this!
> 
> Impressive eh??



Remember the above??

Well look at it now!

But are we pinging enough???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Remember the above??
> 
> Well look at it now!
> 
> But are we pinging enough???


:clap2::clap2::clap2:

how did you do that!!???


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> how did you do that!!???


It was easy!!

OH made about a 1000 calls to Orange. A technician came round (A day late) and said it was to do with the central, which is only a KM away from the house! He said we should be getting 10 whatsits! So after 48 hours (which in fact was 96) we got 7+ whatsits!!

A doddle


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

That's a very good speed! Did you complain or did it just improve on its own?

Your ping response (that's the time it takes for your computer to contact a server over the internet and check it is running) - has changed from 50 to 33 thousandths of a second. That's not even time to put the kettle on.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I was using (and loving) Chrome but it didn't like this site for some reason! I kept having to reload the page. So since I spend far too much time on the Forum I have gone back to firefox.


Back to Chrome again now ... Firefox feels cludgy and old-fashioned after Chrome.

I still don't know why it was having such problems with this site (neither did the Forum Help Desk) but I logged out and in again, which cleared the browser cache, and now it seems fine.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> That's a very good speed! Did you complain or did it just improve on its own?
> 
> Your ping response (that's the time it takes for your computer to contact a server over the internet and check it is running) - has changed from 50 to 33 thousandths of a second. That's not even time to put the kettle on.


Complained!

It's going so fast now I'm going dizzy when it changes page!!:rofl::nod:

PS I believe I am the (self proclaimed) winner of the fastest speed cup


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Complained!
> 
> It's going so fast now I'm going dizzy when it changes page!!:rofl::nod:
> 
> PS I believe I am the (self proclaimed) winner of the fastest speed cup


Ok, all of the above was absolute crap. What date is it now? When was my first post about this?? I don't even want to look, but I think it was the first week of Feb.

After our fourth complaint another technician came round yesterday. He took the rusting iron lid off the street installation - no key, no watertight lid - and there were the telephone wires. He proceeded to hack one of them to bits, but the plastic was weather worn and kept breaking in his hands. Eventually he was able to bare enough wire to be able to twist them together and tape it up again. That was the neighbours that he did by mistake!! Then he proceeded to do the same with ours. Several metres of insulation tape later, that was it, job done. Sooo, what, 2 and a half months later, we _*may*_ have the solved the problem with our internet and phone line. Then again, we may have not ...
Today's speed is:


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

So what a bit of tape can do, so let's hope it lives through the next years of rain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Seb* said:


> So what a bit of tape can do, so let's hope it lives through the next years of rain.


But now I know where to go, and I assure you, even *I* can do what that guy did, so I get an extension lead for the hair dryer, dry off the wires and retape. HEY, I'm a telephone engineer!!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But now I know where to go, and I assure you, even *I* can do what that guy did, so I get an extension lead for the hair dryer, dry off the wires and retape. HEY, I'm a telephone engineer!!!!


I wonder how many of the 20% of Telefonica's workforce that they are laying off are engineers?

You might be able to go into business with some of them ...


----------

